# Dzelži / Hardware >  Vecs PC

## defender

Vecs PC,iedev lai paskatos ko bērni sadarījuši,bet rodas  aizdomās ka nebūs bērnu vaina! Lūk neliels video kā uzvedas vecais PC 


Jasāk ar to,noņemot vāku apsekojot vadus vis kartībā,bet viens no 4 ramiem gan bija slīpi ieks slota.Ieliekot vietā PC ar gariem pīkstienie turpīnāja kaukt....
Tad nu tika izardīts,iztīrīts pamainīts procesors,kaa jau video redzams uzrakst un būzera krakšķēšana .
CMOS  tika nostartēts,baterija ielikta jauna...   Tika arī pamainīts barošanas bloks  ka redzam PC nekādas izmaiņas,netiek ne BIOSa klavieres ne USB ne vecas PS nereaģē...!
Ko jus  iesakāt!?

----------


## korkis

Kāds ir mērķis viņu atdzīvināt, šitādas grabažas jau var dabūt vai nu ļoti lēti vai pa velti? Es vienkārši viņu izmestu, ja vajag dabūt ārā datus tam jau vajag tikai pc pieslēgt klāt ar ide vai sata usb adapteru.

----------


## defender

> Kāds ir mērķis viņu atdzīvināt, šitādas grabažas jau var dabūt vai nu ļoti lēti vai pa velti? Es vienkārši viņu izmestu, ja vajag dabūt ārā datus tam jau vajag tikai pc pieslēgt klāt ar ide vai sata usb adapteru.


 Mērķis bija,paziņam ķipa prēks bērniem kompi savest kartība-esot  baigais gammeru kompis  :: ! Sākumā  ieraugot PC korpusu ar tā nodomāju,bet ataisot vāku izrāda ka  no visa šā  kurpus ir vērtīgakais,smuki saglabājies   HEDY   Tīri simpatisks budžetnieks!

----------


## JDat

Nomaini BIOS bateriju un saliec BIOS uztādījumus. Pēc tam skaties tālāk, kas tur nestrādā.

----------


## defender

> Nomaini BIOS bateriju un saliec BIOS uztādījumus. Pēc tam skaties tālāk, kas tur nestrādā.


  saliec BIOS uztādījumus-ka jau minēju netiek BIOSa
pats pirmais bija-pa cik konstatej ka viens  rams bija slīpi to ieliekot garie piikstieni pārgāja bet ka video redzams šadā čarkstoņā!
Bios baču nomainīju COMOS nostarteju -ka redzi video,pec pirma pikstiena nospiežot Delete nekas nenotiek-ari no tas vietas nekas nereaģē uz klavieres ne  PS ne USB,neviena diode nenožipstinas ..!

----------


## JDat

NUM, CAPS lock uz klavieres strādā? Nē? Pārbaudi vai uz klavieri pienāk +5V. Nēpienāk? Uz PS/2 vai USB (atkarībā kurš pieslēgts) iespējams nav barošana. Pāskaties mātesplates instrukcijā vai tur nav kaut kādi sleep/wakeup jumperi. Varbūt jumperis izrauts, pazaudēts. Varbūt nosvilināts attiecīgs drošinātājs uz mātesplates.
Ir spriegums? Pāršujam BIOS. Varbūt? Kā. Sarežgīti. Ehh, tik sen nav nekas darīts ar PC. Pilnīgi gribās iekurbulēt Pentium 133 un paskatīties un Windows95 ielādes logo.  ::

----------


## defender

> NUM, CAPS lock uz klavieres strādā? Nē? Pārbaudi vai uz klavieri pienāk +5V. Nēpienāk? Uz PS/2 vai USB (atkarībā kurš pieslēgts) iespējams nav barošana. Pāskaties mātesplates instrukcijā vai tur nav kaut kādi sleep/wakeup jumperi. Varbūt jumperis izrauts, pazaudēts. Varbūt nosvilināts attiecīgs drošinātājs uz mātesplates.
> Ir spriegums? Pāršujam BIOS. Varbūt? Kā. Sarežgīti. Ehh, tik sen nav nekas darīts ar PC. Pilnīgi gribās iekurbulēt Pentium 133 un paskatīties un Windows95 ielādes logo.


 Uz pašu maateni divos USB ir 5V ,bet 2 nav -priekspanelī ir ,bet to jau es konstatēju sakumā, laikam tai PS/2 nav... klaviere nekadas emocījas NUM, CAPS lock nestrāda jo kautkas ar to mateni  nav!
Pašam PSU ir 5V -un 12V vieta pat 13...nevis ka letajiem PSU 12V vieta labi ka 11,5!Labi paskatīšos ražotāj lapā matenes izkartojumu!

----------


## defender

Šāda mātene http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/...n.php?S_ID=235

----------


## Isegrim

_Kančai_! Tas pišs to nestāv. Ņem _ejošu_ māteni! Varētu tev uzdāvināt kādu.

----------


## defender

> _Kančai_! Tas pišs to nestāv. Ņem _ejošu_ māteni! Varētu tev uzdāvināt kādu.


 Nē ne, man personīgi neko nevaig es sēdu uz i5 ....ir ari paris portatīvie un  stacionarie ko piedāvāt tai persoonai!!!
Cilvēks vienkārši bija iedomājies ka viš man atvedis  baigo  gammeru  PC ...itkā bērniem...5 gadus atpakal paziņa eso salicis ka  spēļu datoru- korpusu ieraugot nodomāju gan jau kāds  vismaz socket 775 būs ar DDR2! Atverot vāku sapratu ka šis PC ir sliktāks nekā man kas blakus kalpo kā galdiņš!
Es ipašniekam piezvanīju pateicu ka tādu nav vērts censties sataisīt ,flash spēlītes un muzik uz tadu darbināt un ar jaskatās vai nedomās!!!
Liku saprast ka tai laika kadu vieglo kontru varēj uzlaist ,bet tagat sīkie apjēguši kas i kas jo vienam vecaki noperk 300-400ero PC kurš daudzmaz var pakustināt  si laikmeta spēles -padziedājis  nabaga kaimiņ puikam  un tas  pus dienu cenšās  uzinstalēt uz pentim 4..... jaunako *FlatOut  !*

----------

